# Sheiko Program workout here



## u2pride (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm trying to run a Sheiko program #29. My target is to obtain some strenght and maybe size.

Week1:
Bench
50% 5x1
60% 4x2
70% 3x2
75% 3x5
Squat
50% 5x1
60% 5x2
70% 5x5
Bench
50% 5x1
60% 5x1
70% 4x4
Dumbbell fly 10x5
Good Morning (standing) 5x5

I took that from a spreadsheet. Is it ok?

Thanks


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2016)

Is that a M/W/F routine? What else do you do and when?

Sorry for the stupid questions but I'm not up all the different training programs out there. I have developed my own program over the course of 3 decades by doing everything wrong.


----------



## u2pride (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Snake,

yes that is Monday train, if you want I can add Wednesday and Friday.

I will train 3x/week and Saturday or Sunday only for my shoulders (my weakness).

Thanks


----------



## stonetag (Aug 17, 2016)

Routines are like nose picking techniques, the one that gets the biggest booger you stick with. That's a fuked up analogy, but you get the jist of it, right?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 17, 2016)

The Sheiko program will get you technically proficient at the comp lifts.


----------



## u2pride (Aug 17, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Routines are like nose picking techniques, the one that gets the biggest booger you stick with. That's a fuked up analogy, but you get the jist of it, right?



Hi stonetag,

yes I agree with you, but now I'm in the middle of nowhere and I have to take a decision such Multi or Mono?


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks like a lot of low reps, and not even much weight on those reps....I personally wouldn't do this unless I was focusing strictly on form.


----------



## u2pride (Aug 17, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Looks like a lot of low reps, and not even much weight on those reps....I personally wouldn't do this unless I was focusing strictly on form.



Thanks Tuna,

The great Snake is driving me on track!

I was very confused...

I will post the definitive schedule.

Bye


----------



## Maijah (Aug 17, 2016)

Pillar ran sheiko and said it got him jacked, maybe he will chime in. I've never ran it, from what I gather it's alot of volume but supposedly very effective


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 17, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Looks like a lot of low reps, and not even much weight on those reps....I personally wouldn't do this unless I was focusing strictly on form.



The accumulated volume of sheiko actually beats the ever loving shit out of you. It's a tough program.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2016)

These sheiko templates are a great intro to serious training 

I ran 29 years ago and it put 90lbs on my squat and 25lbs on my body.

Just run it how the sheet says.  If you find it very easy bump your 1 rep max. If you are missing reps lower your 1rm.

Enjoy it man.  Running this program heavily influenced how I train others these days.  I will never forget those first 4 weeks.


----------



## u2pride (Aug 17, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> These sheiko templates are a great intro to serious training
> 
> I ran 29 years ago and it put 90lbs on my squat and 25lbs on my body.
> 
> ...



Now I'm so confused...I have to choose classic neo split or gave a try to Sheiko


----------

